# What should CM be like when AF is due? and whats it like when your pregnant?



## Truffleax

Hi Ladies

This has probably been asked a million times before! so sorry if im repeating something but..........

I was wondering what is CM like before AF is due usually? and what would it be like if you were pregnant? it's just I am due this week anytime between thursday and Sunday I think and basically iv been having a few odd symptoms here and there the biggest one being the re occuring dull ache (which I had last time I was pregnant) so Im thinking it could be a possibility anyways.........I have really sorry if TMI wet CM and quite a bit of it the last 2 days to the point where I was in the shop about half an hour ago and I felt it come out :wacko: again sorry if TMI and I thought I might have come on but no it was just lots of CM so am just wondering what your thoughts are?


----------



## ablacketer

I a lots of wet/watery cm when I got my bfp. good luck


----------



## Truffleax

Thank you hun 

xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I had a lot of wet and watery when I got bfp truffleax - I kept thinking AF had started as it felt like that.

Hope its a sign of your imminent bfp xxx


----------



## Truffleax

Yes Queenie thats what happened to me yesterday I thought AF had started fingers crossed :) will keep everyone updated xxx


----------



## cla

are you still getting loads of cm today


----------



## Truffleax

Not sure yet Cla it tends to be more in the afternoon weirdly.......well thats when I notice it most anyway.

xxx


----------



## cla

ive been getting a bit today and yesterday, but i dont know if it is still normal as i lost my baby the 1st. we have been :sex: a lot .so i havent got a clue if you still have loads of cm still after mc


----------



## Truffleax

Hmmm im not sure hun I can't remember what mine was like just after tho i know it took me about 3 weeks after my M/C to ovulate and then I got my first AF 2 weeks after that so took me 5 weeks all in all.

This is my first month properly trying again after my M/C I waited until I had one AF before trying just so I could try and track my cycle better tho I have no idea when I ovulated this month argh! I am due in the next couple of days for AF thinking it might be sometime from tomorrow - Sunday if its not showed I will be testing. 

FX'd for you I hope it might mean something hun 

xxx


----------



## Mummytofour

I get loads of watery cm before af every cycle unfortunately.:cry:
I never dry up after O either like it tells you on a google search!!! I either gets creamy or watery cm right up until af shows her ugly face!:wacko:

Hope its more positive for you hunni! GL!:hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

Ahhh thanks hun thats good to know I guess everyone is different at the end of the day I can't say iv paid much attention in the past so im not really sure what is normal for me fingers crossed its good news but am trying not to get my hopes up too much just incase.

xxx


----------



## cla

my af is due the 28th but i expect it to be after that so i will have to wait and see. let us know who you get on . i hope its good news for us both:hugs:


----------



## Nosy_Cow

Hi honey - hope you're ok! 

I tested this morning with FRER and got a :bfn: but when I tested last night it was a very very very very faint positive but I don't know whether I imagined it! 

I'm testing again Sunday - like you! Hope for both :bfp: Mine's quite wet down there ATM. It feels like I'm constantly wet but it always does TBH. BUT on the plus note it's less than usual (usual being before a normal AF). 

FXed & :dust:


----------



## Truffleax

Awww I hope its good news for us all! good luck Cla & Nosy Cow! :dust: to us all!!! :hug: xxx


----------



## cla

truffleax how are you doing today, did you have much cm yesterday. i hope the witch as stayed away:hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

Hi Cla Im ok thanks tho my tummy feels 'odd' hard to describe kinda like sicky but not it's very weird! and yes still lots of CM yesterday and today too its still white and really thin no AF so far Im expecting it between today and Sunday fingers crossed she stays away! :) 

How are you today hun? any symptoms or anything? 

xxx


----------



## cla

iam glad the witch as stayed away. for the couple of days i have had a stitch pain in my lower somach. when i went to the toilet on monday i had a pinkish colour when i wiped, but nothing since. sorry for all this tmi its not what you want to know before your dinner lol. i also had a snotty cm yesterday, i dont want to look into it much because i dont know what my body will be like after mc. have you got a clue when you think i should test i started to bleed on the 28th feb and i passed the baby and had a d and c on the 1st march. i havent got got a clue:wacko:


----------



## Truffleax

Ooo iv got like a stitch in my left hand side too very weird. 

Lol don't worry about the TMI! hehe not very glamorous TTC is it?! lol I know what you mean I don't want to look too much into mine either coz don't wanna get my hopes up but it is hard when you notice these things isn't it. 

It's hard to know after a m/c when you might return to normal coz they say it can take 6 weeks don't they mine took 5 weeks I miscarried naturally. What were your cycles like before? like how many days? 

xxx


----------



## cla

so we have both got the same pain ohhhhhhh i hope its our time for a little bean.
before the baby i had a cycle of 28days,so on a normal cycle i should have my af sunday. i said to my oh shall i take a test next week and he said no because i will have a downer if its negative. so i havent got a clue what to do, its my sons 9th birthday tuesday so i cant really have a downer on his birthday.
i havent got a clue what to expect from my body. i dont want to read the wrong signs.


----------



## Truffleax

Awww I really hope its our time too :dust:

Hmmmm in that case I think I would maybe wait another week to test then hun if AF hasn't appeared just to be on the safe side. I know what you mean about OH's mine is the same and told me to wait until Monday to test so will have to see! I do have some cheapo ones might be tempted to try one on Sunday.

xxx


----------



## zoe87

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Sprinkling some fairydust your way! Hope its a BFP for u all!


----------



## Nosy_Cow

How you getting on honey? I've have weird sticky/stringy CM today with a slightly brown colour to it - not sure what's happening? I was cramping all last night but this morning it's all one sided (right) and similar to the pain I had when I fell pregnant with Chloe! So FXed! 

:dust:


----------



## Truffleax

Oooo good luck hun!!!! sounds a good sign if you had it before! :)

Im fine thanks hun still hoping AF stays away! Iv still got a load of CM and just when I went the loo it was stringy kinda like when im ovulating hmmm very odd! I hope its a good sign and im not just ovulating late! but then I have had other signs but im so trying not to get my hopes up if anything im more inclined to think not until proven otherwise! lol 

xxx


----------



## cla

so still no af:happydance:thats great news. my cm as dryed up a bit so i havent got a clue:dohh::dohh:
nosy_cow i hope you get your little bean


----------



## Truffleax

Nope no AF yet Cla! if shes gonna appear it usually tends to be in the afternoon I hope she stays away!!! we shall see I guess!

Hmmm I hate how confusing our bodies are! gotta remember I guess we're not out til the evil one makes an appearance! lol

xxx


----------



## cla

i wish i know when the bloody evil witch would show her face:wacko:
have you got anymore symtoms


----------



## Truffleax

Awww yer me too! 

No more than normal but overall I have had -

Firstly odd feelings / dull aches in ovary / womb area
Dizzy every now and again / weird head
Tiredness
Odd feeling in tummy bit sicky but not 
Feeling Hungrey but not hungrey lol
More sensetive nipples
Wind lol
Lots of CM
Sorry if TMI but Soft Stools (I had this last time I was preg when I had the m/c)
Stitch in my left side

Hope their not just coincidences!

xxx


----------



## cla

ohhhh i have got a few of those. i would love to be pregnant again i just miss it so much :cry::cry:


----------



## Truffleax

Awww iv never been properly pregnant before I cant wait! xxx


----------



## cla

if you dont mind me asking how far was you when you lost your baby:cry:


----------



## Truffleax

No course I don't mind hun to be honest im not entirely sure but I would guess at about 4 weeks as I did a clear blue digi test and it said 'pregnant 1 -2 weeks' on it.

xxx


----------



## cla

Oh Hun I'm so sorry I hope it's your month


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I've had plenty of signs too! And usually I'm come on in the morning! It's now afternoon and CM has gone all watery ??? I'm confused :wacko:

Signs include:

Nausea
Headaches
Tiredness (but also massive bursts of energy)
Mood swings
Enhanced smell
Gassy
Bloated 
Weeing frequently
Constipation

But the crampiness is kinda weird too. Not like using AF cramps. A lot of one sided pain (like I had first time round) and I think what are constipation cramps. I say "I think" because I've got several pains and I'm looking into them all too much IYKWIM! I suffer from IBS too - could be another reason for cramping and constipation?!?


----------



## cla

Some more good signs . I hope we all get our little beans . And it's a good sign your af hasn't started yet:happydance:


----------



## Nosy_Cow

:cry: Looks like I might be out :cry:

Just been to the toilet and the watery discharge has turned into brown discharge :cry: The cramping has got a lot worse too - looks like (and feels like) :witch: is on her f*cking way!


----------



## cla

Oh Hun I'm so sorry. Don't you just wish you could tell the witch to f**k off. Sending you loads of hugs


----------



## Nosy_Cow

It's well and truely here now! 

:dust: to the both of you - I hope you get your BFP's this month!!


----------



## cla

I'm sorry.and thankyou for the baby dust. I wish you the best of luck for next month xxxxx


----------



## Truffleax

Awww im sorry hun :( big hugs to you! I wish you luck for next month too! My af still hasn't shown so im still hoping! X x x


----------



## cla

How r u today. Anything


----------



## Truffleax

Hey hun im fine thanks you? Nope nothing yet :) if i don't come on today gonna do a test tomoz morning how about you? X


----------



## cla

Nothing yet fingers crossed. Are you still going to test tomorrow. I have tested the other day with a test off eBay and it was neg but it's to early yet so I might leave it abit. I think :wacko:


----------



## Truffleax

Yer i think im gonna try with a clear blue digi then if neg and still no af try again after a few days maybe x x x


----------



## cla

Well have you done it yet. I want to know lol


----------



## Truffleax

Hey yes iv done one it was a :bfn: :( Ahhh well nevermind eh hun will keep on trying! If af doesn't appear soon il do another x x x


----------



## cla

Oh Hun iam sorry I done another Internet one this morning and I got the same as you. We will have to keep everything crossed for some good luck


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I hope you 2 get your :bfp: this month. I'd re-test in a couple of days xoxox


----------



## cla

How are you doing noisy-cow


----------



## Nosy_Cow

I'm ok. I was bleeding quite heavy Fri & Sat but seems to be a lot lighter today. My OH was in bits when he found out I'd come on. I cried most of Fri afternoon and then he got home and cried on me :( It was more upsetting this month because it means that we're not going to have a baby in 2010 :cry: It never took us this long trying for Chloe so it's harder when AF arrives each month.

We've said this month as soon as we've had dinner we're going to :sex: every other day (if not every day). I'm now charting and doing OPK's so we've just got to wait and see. I'm feeling more positive ATM. Just dreading the 2WW!! 

I hope you 2 are both well... I'm excited for you both! There's a TTCAL post on the Stillbirth board that us ladies with later losses use and quite of few of them have had their BFP this month so I feel it's a lucky month!! :dust:


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry AF got you :( Loving the PMA though! FX'd for a BFP really soon xxx


----------



## Truffleax

Awww im sorry for you too cla but just gotta keep that pma up . Awww nosycow :( im sorry too hun all we can do is keep on going big hugs to you im sorry you had such a rubbish day friday but glad that you are feeling positive i have my fingers crossed for us all that it happens really soon! X x x


----------



## cla

how are you doing today. i started spotting yesterday only a little bit so i have got to wait for the evil witch to turn up. it just does my head in when i spot it seems to take forever.


----------



## Truffleax

Hey hun

Awww I never usually spot first but I did when I had a m/c :( luckily if the witch is coming she just appears! tho I bet it would be handy to have a bit of warning but I never do!

Im good thanks my nipples are REALLY sore tho!!! :( and still no AF! grr argh! 

xxx


----------



## cla

have you tested again. :happydance::happydance: 
ive been spotting for the last 3 years before a period it does my bloody head. 
it only started because i was on the pill, i went to the docs and he said it was hormones. did you have a normal period after your mc


----------



## Truffleax

Nope not tested yet hun was originally going to on Wednesday but decided im actually gonna try and wait a week possibly do one on sat I think iv got 1 CB digi left!

Yes I had a normal period in February so I thought I was back on track well I hoped I was.........not so sure now urgh 

x


----------



## cla

i hope its good news then. so ive got to wait till saturday .thats going to kill lol:wacko:


----------



## Truffleax

cla said:


> i hope its good news then. so ive got to wait till saturday .thats going to kill lol:wacko:

LOL hahaha I know it will kill me too! tho I figured with how long it took me to get a positive last time best to wait a bit longer I think :thumbup: even then I dunno if it will be positive it took me 3 weeks last time after my missed AF :dohh:


----------



## cla

what you have got to think is the longer you leave it, if it is possitive fingers crossed. you will be further gone :happydance:


----------



## Truffleax

Hehehee yes! good thinking! ;) if your AF is coming hun I hope it gets on with it! xxx


----------



## cla

i do to so we can get trying again. but you know what it is like when you want somthing it takes forever to happen:dohh:


----------



## Dazed

Truffleax, sorry for barging into your thread but I was courious as to how many mc you have had if you don't mind me asking. I had one about two months ago and I am just looking for reassurance. I know it may be earily to follow you, but I am just looking for that little glimmer of hope.


----------



## cla

Dazed said:


> Truffleax, sorry for barging into your thread but I was courious as to how many mc you have had if you don't mind me asking. I had one about two months ago and I am just looking for reassurance. I know it may be earily to follow you, but I am just looking for that little glimmer of hope.

im sorry about your loss hun:hugs:r you ok


----------



## Truffleax

Dazed said:


> Truffleax, sorry for barging into your thread but I was courious as to how many mc you have had if you don't mind me asking. I had one about two months ago and I am just looking for reassurance. I know it may be earily to follow you, but I am just looking for that little glimmer of hope.

Hiya no I dont mind at all hun I have only had one m/c and that was in January then I had a normal Period in February and then this month so far I am late but had 1 neg preg test on sunday Im waiting a bit longer then going to test again.

Im sorry for your loss hun :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## LovedUpCouple

Just dropping by and wanted to throw some babydust your way Truffleax, hope you get your BFP! x


----------



## Truffleax

Thank you hun!!! :D I hope it will be soon for you too I notice you are ntnp :) xxx


----------



## Dazed

cla said:


> Dazed said:
> 
> 
> Truffleax, sorry for barging into your thread but I was courious as to how many mc you have had if you don't mind me asking. I had one about two months ago and I am just looking for reassurance. I know it may be earily to follow you, but I am just looking for that little glimmer of hope.
> 
> im sorry about your loss hun:hugs:r you okClick to expand...

Yeah, I'm OK. I have come to terms with it. I just see so many recurrent mc up here it scares the living day lights outta me. I think I just need to find one happy ending to at least try to put my mind at ease. I have been searching BnB since this all started and all of you are very nice, helpful and conforting. 
Truffleax, I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Truffleax

Awww hun you should take a look at the post where people are putting when they had their m/c and then when they next got their :bfp: it's really inspiring everytime I come on there are more and more I will go find you the link!!! .................


----------



## Truffleax

......................... here it is - https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/260899-ttc-after-loss-race-bfp-41-bfps.html

xxx


----------



## Dazed

Thanks. I will definately take a look. :thumbup:


----------



## Truffleax

I know how you feel tho I too am worried about recurrent m/c's it is really worrying but alot of women who have m/c's do go on to have perfect pregnancys Im sure we will be fine just have to keep trying and believing xxx


----------



## cla

how are you getting on hun


----------



## lilysmum2

:dust::dust: To you all! I had a miscariage when I was 5weeks along. Its not nice I know!!


----------



## cla

thankyou lilysmum2 thats really nice. i will keep the dust for next cycle, as i have been spotting for the last couple of days so hopefully my first af since my angle will be here soon . then we can get on with it


----------



## lilysmum2

Spotting could be implantation bleeding hunny. I had spotting for 3 days and then got my BFP 16DPO with my first!


----------



## cla

for some reason before every period i spot a week before (my stupid body)
i was spotting with my angle, which i lost the 1st march. i have done a ebay test the other day before the spotting and nothing. i wish it was ib i would be so happy


----------



## lilysmum2

Aww I'm sorry hun. I hope you get your BFP!! Praying for you all!


----------



## cla

Truffleax said:


> Thank you hun!!! :D I hope it will be soon for you too I notice you are ntnp :) xxx

How are you getting on. Well the spotting i have had as gone so god knows what's happening. But this is what happened before I find out I was preg last time.


----------



## Truffleax

Hey hun 

so sorry iv not been on for a while hun the internet connection at work was down urgh and this is the first chance I have had to come online! argh!

Anyways still no AF still got sore nipples done 2 more tests internet cheapys one wednesday morning and one yesterday morning but both negative :( argh! so frustrating im trying to relax and go with the flow but hate not knowing what is going on I guess just have to keep on waiting and keep on testing if still no AF! will keep you posted.

Hope your ok hun :)

Hello Lilysmum :) thanks for the dust hun xxx


----------



## cla

im glad you are ok, you arent out untill she shows her face thats what i keep telling myself:wacko:


----------



## cla

I got my af today which I think is great. So it's took me 5 weeks to get it which I don't think is that bad. Just can't wait to finish so we can get back to baby making lol. How are you doin has the evil witch come or have you got some good news


----------



## Truffleax

Hey hun

Well still no AF for me and I did my other CB digi test yesterday morning and still neg urgh I give up I think lol

At least your AF has arrived so you can get back to trying again hunni 

xxx


----------



## cla

have you got a any signs that she is coming.


----------



## Truffleax

Not really hun I keep on thinking she might be like with feelings in my tummy etc but then she doesn't very confusing! still had the sore nipples tho for ages now xxx


----------



## cla

i had those feelings with my son and my angel baby. i wounder why it is taking so long for your af to come even with the tests saying neg, hopefully i hope you are testing to early.


----------



## Truffleax

yer fingers crossed but im not too hopeful now after 4 negatives hmmm very frustrating hun. xxx


----------



## Nosy_Cow

:dust: I'm hoping that BFP comes soon!


----------



## lilysmum2

:dust: hunni!


----------



## Sydd

Just wanted to say hope you get a BFP soon Truffleax :)


----------



## cla

any luck hun


----------



## izzysmummy

Hi,

I have read the thread and wanted to tell you my story.

I fell pregnant May 2007 1st month of trying ( Well not really trying but not been careful either!) I was on Holiday in the Bahamas when AF was due. DId a few tests whislt i was there, carried on as normal as all BFN. I tested 17days late at home and got a faint BFP. A few days later i had a tiny tiny pink spot when i wiped so went to the docs to be on the safe side. Was sent for an early scan and it showed i was having an ectopic pregnancy. Luckily the pregnancy wasn't progressing so i was able to wait and pass it naturally. This is why it took so long to get the Pos test as the baby hadn't implanted in the womb which is when the HCG levels begin to rise. 

I began bleeding 30/06. My next period arrived approx 3/08.

We began trying after this AF as i was told to wait 1 month. I fell pregnant in the October and was sent for an early scan in December as you are at higher risk of having another Ectopic once already having one.

The scan showed i was pregnant but was going to have an early MC. HCG levels were around 70 when they should have been way over 23,000! I began bleeding a few days later.

This time we began trying straight away.

I found out i was expecting again in June, and had a healthy pregnancy with my baby girl. I was due the same day with her as i was the 1st pregnancy that i had my ectopic! Scary!!

We decided we wanted another so began trying Nov last year and fell pregnant that month and i am currently 24 weeks pregnant!

SO please don't think you will have recurrent losses, this rarely happens and you are at no higher risk of having a MC if you have already had 1!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Truffleax

Hi everyone thank for the :dust: and well wishes but the evil witch has finally got me! 2 weeks late! grrrr ahhh well better luck this month Iv set me CB monitor to cycle day 1 today so hopefully this will help next time FX'd tho Im hoping I won't be this late again as I don't think the monitor works well for people with irregular cycles argh! I was always pretty regular before the miscarrige all I can think is it has messed me up a bit from then.

Anyways how is everyone else?!! 

xxx


----------



## Nosy_Cow

:hugs: So sorry the evil :witch: got you! I really really thought you were! :(

I'm ok - OV is close by for me!!


----------



## cla

oh hun iam so sorry. weve got next month:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry the witch got you truffle. ding dong kill the witch.


----------



## Truffleax

Awww thanks everyone fx'd for us all this time! Keep that pma up! X


----------

